# Bad Smell



## copper (Jul 4, 2011)

I have an 8 year old Golden ..Copper .. We live at a lake and in the summer Copper is in the water at least once a day . He gets an awful smell after a few days and lasts until the fall when he is not in the water each day . Some sort of a mildew under the fur. Smells like old socks and vinager. Have tried many things , but nothing yet solves the problem .

Help please , if you have a solution to the " Summer Outcast "

Thank You , RJ


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Does he get hot spots? Does he get nasty ears? I have smelled that from infected / dirty ears before. Try an ear drying cleaner. Good luck.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Isle of Dogs sells some shampoo that can be used daily; I water it down although my dogs are not bathed that often; or perhaps just hosing him down with clear & drying after dinner might help?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I imagine the smell comes from the lake water and not getting completely dry. Does he get hot spots? 

How often is he shampooed during the summer? I would think he should be bathed and completely dried every day or so, if he is in the lake that much, and getting that smelly.

Dilute Listerine, sprayed on, brushed through, and allowed to dry, can help with the musty smell.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The smell isn't in the collar is it? My guys can get stinky around the necks and I find that 4 percent chlohexiderm shampoo really helps. It is both antibacterial and anti fungal.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bath him with shampoo diluted with vinegar, lather up, let it sit then rinse. It's likely a bit of a funk from the lake water and being wet so much. 

Or use the medicated shampoo as Sally's mom suggested.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My Jasmine spends almost all of her time in the water when we're at the lake. In the summer, she gets a terribly yeasty smell. I just picked up some Micro Tek shampoo and have bathed her twice so far in the last couple of days. She just plain gets a yeast infection in her skin. Normally I spray her down with vinegar and then rinse it off and that helps with the smell as long as I do it every night.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My dog gets the same type of thing, which the dermatologist called a yeast infection, from not being thoroughly dried. I tried lots of different medicated shampoos but ultimately I had to wait until it cleared up on its own, which took quite some time. I now make sure she is totally dried off after spending time in the water. The smell was so strong it made all her bedding and anywhere she laid stink.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe you could try blow drying him after he gets out of the water to make sure he is completely dry.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have that issue with Daisy, too, in the summer when she's at the lake a lot. She smells like a loaf of sourdough bread :

You know what I do that works? I brush her down with an apple cider vinegar spritz (1/2 vinegar, 1/2 water). All over, especially around her neck where she has the most fur. She smells like a pickle for awhile but airs out nicely and then she smells fine again.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

jo ellen said:


> i have that issue with daisy, too, in the summer when she's at the lake a lot. *she smells like a loaf of sourdough bread* :
> 
> You know what i do that works? I brush her down with an apple cider vinegar spritz (1/2 vinegar, 1/2 water). All over, especially around her neck where she has the most fur. She smells like a pickle for awhile but airs out nicely and then she smells fine again.


hahahahahahahahahaha


----------

